# The Spiritually Blind Are The Judges



## nijjharjatt (Sep 30, 2009)

Admin note: Forum member ji - The thread starter has proffered  many distortions of Gurbani, gurmat and Sikh history on this thread.* Read with caution. *

Hi,

Here is what you find common among the fanatics:-

AMDy kw nwau pwrKU klI kwl ivfwxY ]3] (229-4, gauVI, mhlw 1)
The blind man is known as an appraiser; this Dark Age of Kali Yuga is so strange! ||3||
The spiritually blind people have become the Moderators and tell me that Gospel is Christian and not of the Sikhs. Of the Sikhs is Bani and that is NOT Gospel. 

This is the trend of Kalyug and no wonder such blind-folded people cannot interpret the Parables of the Bible but they criticise those who can. 

In this Dark Age, if you follow any person such as the Babaes and their wills, and not go by the Will of our Father of your own as the solitary people do, then you are a blind follower like those Hindus who follow their Brahmins. Such people are called KAMJAATT and those Babaes who make the following as KANJJAR.

Such spiritually blind people hardly know that Nanak is a Satguru = Christ and not a Brahmin Guru of the Hindus. Only people with satguru within their hearts who renew him every day, know the Gospel of Satgurus.


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 30, 2009)

The blind man is known as an appraiser; this Dark Age of Kali Yuga is so strange! ||3||
The spiritually blind people have become the Moderators and tell me that Gospel is Christian and not of the Sikhs. Of the Sikhs is Bani and that is NOT Gospel.

Nijjharjatt ji

It never ceases to amaze me how individuals who believe they have a pipeline to God are also so emboldened to judge the the spiritual status of moderators on Internet forums. *This thread is one step away from deletion if it evolves into proselytizing for Christianity, or any other religion.*


----------



## Astroboy (Sep 30, 2009)

> In this Dark Age, if you follow any person such as the Babaes and their wills, and not go by the Will of our Father of your own as the solitary people do, then you are a blind follower like those Hindus who follow their Brahmins. Such people are called KAMJAATT and those Babaes who make the following as KANJJAR.


*Khasam Visare Te Kamjaat, Nanak Navvaii Baajh Sunaat*  meaning --

*Those who forget/abandon their Lord Master (Khasam) are vile and despicable(Kamjaat),
O Nanak, without the Naam they are outcasts.

*I don't see a similarity between your examples and the meanings provided from srigranth.org
Please clarify what makes you think your views are correct.


----------



## nijjharjatt (Sep 30, 2009)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> The blind man is known as an appraiser; this Dark Age of Kali Yuga is so strange! ||3||
> The spiritually blind people have become the Moderators and tell me that Gospel is Christian and not of the Sikhs. Of the Sikhs is Bani and that is NOT Gospel.
> 
> Nijjharjatt ji
> ...


 
How many times I have told you that if I proselytise, then I become a KANJJAR?  I am solitary and in Gospel, the others are turned solitary.  These are the two edges of KHANDA called Double-edged sword in Christianity.

One of your moderators addressed me as Nijjharjatt Singh Ji.  May I know why he addressed me as a Singh when I am not an Amrit Dhari Khalsa?


----------



## spnadmin (Sep 30, 2009)

nijjharjatt said:


> How many times I have told you that if I proselytise, then I become a KANJJAR?  I am solitary and in Gospel, the others are turned solitary.  These are the two edges of KHANDA called Double-edged sword in Christianity.
> 
> One of your moderators addressed me as Nijjharjatt Singh Ji.  May I know why he addressed me as a Singh when I am not an Amrit Dhari Khalsa?



You will have to ask that moderator. I don't know why.


----------



## nijjharjatt (Oct 1, 2009)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> You will have to ask that moderator. I don't know why.


 
He is Tejwant Singh.  Here is how you get the surname Singh?  When Sachae Patshah Gobind Singh Ji asked for FIVE heads, the men who came forward, they were beheaded on the STAGE and not behind the stage in a Tent.  Only thieves do things under cover.  Then the head of one was sown with the body of other.  Amrit was prepared and Mahadevan, Holy Spirit, the Virgin, added PATASHAE, the Sweetner, Agape, the Devine Love of Akal Purakh, into the Amrit and it was this Amrit stirred by Khanda, the Double-edged Sword of His Word.  This Amrit was poured into the mouth of each and sprinkled over their bodies and were made alive with the slogan, "WAHEGURU JI KA KHALSA; WAHEGURU JI KI FATEH".  As these men were beheaded, their contact with physical world, land, families, etc were also cutt off as when a person dies.  Such men were given a common surname "SINGH" as in God, our tribal surnames make no sense.  That is how you earn this SURNAME SINGH.  Family people carry their tribal surnames as mine is Nijjhar.  

At the end of ceremony, a donkey was adorned with the skin of a lion but when he brayed, then Sangatt asked why is that so?  Then, Sachae Patshah Gobind Singh Ji explained that with the pessage of time, they would become MALAISH, imposters and today you find many imposters making fool of Sachae Patshah Gobind Singh Ji's Amrit.

NANAK TAE NAR ASSALL KHHAR, JAE BINN GUNN GHHARB KARAB.

That is why a Donkey was brought on stage dressed like a lion.
*
Prolethyzing deleted*


----------



## AusDesi (Oct 1, 2009)

*re: The Spiritually Blind Are the Judges *

I just want one thing cleared. On on hand, Mr Nijjhar says all these things about Khatris. On the other hand, he calls the tenth Sikh guru Sachhae Patshah. I am assuming he believes that for the other nine too. Why is it that all the Khatris apart from these 10 are sons of Satan?

To the mods: I am not mening to have a dig at Sikh gurus but merely trying to figure out his hate.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 1, 2009)

*re: The Spiritually Blind Are the Judges *



AusDesi said:


> I just want one thing cleared. On on hand, Mr Nijjhar says all these things about Khatris. On the other hand, he calls the tenth Sikh guru Sachhae Patshah. I am assuming he believes that for the other nine too. Why is it that all the Khatris apart from these 10 are sons of Satan?
> 
> To the mods: I am not mening to have a dig at Sikh gurus but merely trying to figure out his hate.



AusDesi ji

It does not read as a dig. On another thread forum member Nijjharr jis was very clear that there are only 6 Sikh Gurus -- so he does not accept all of them. And he does not accept Guru Nanak as a Satguru. If I read him correctly Sachhae Patshah the 10th is not Khatri because he was twice-born. Your question helps highlight why these articles are products of distortion. Thanks for asking it.


----------



## harbansj24 (Oct 2, 2009)

Narayanjot ji,

Do we have continue with such meandering, inane and insane discussions in the name of interfaith dialogues?
There are ground rules for interfaith dialogues. There has to be certain respect, acceptability of the faiths for such a dialogue. You cannot call the the founders as belonging to satanic tribes and the scriptures as "corrupt" and then continue with this dialogue. I think the best way would be to  not to respond to the postings of the rogue writer.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 2, 2009)

harbansj24 said:


> Narayanjot ji,
> 
> Do we have continue with such meandering, inane and insane discussions in the name of interfaith dialogues?
> There are ground rules for interfaith dialogues. There has to be certain respect, acceptability of the faiths for such a dialogue. You cannot call the the founders as belonging to satanic tribes and the scriptures as "corrupt" and then continue with this dialogue. I think the best way would be to  not to respond to the postings of the rogue writer.



harbansj ji

There is not a single word that you have uttered that I have not thought 20 times in each visit I make to the forum. We all would like to move on with something that takes us to the next level as human beings, including you, including me. The ability of each individual to contribute to discussions without dominating and insulting everyone else is the key to responsible discussion.  The moderation team gives every member who has trouble with this concept warning and sufficient time to reform as a citizen of the forum. When that proves to be a hope without hope, the hammer comes down. But I really do appreciate your feedback and will forward your sentiments to the Leaders' discussions.

Naryanjot Kaur


----------



## nijjharjatt (Oct 2, 2009)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> harbansj ji
> 
> There is not a single word that you have uttered that I have not thought 20 times in each visit I make to the forum. We all would like to move on with something that takes us to the next level as human beings, including you, including me. The ability of each individual to contribute to discussions without dominating and insulting everyone else is the key to responsible discussion. The moderation team gives every member who has trouble with this concept warning and sufficient time to reform as a citizen of the forum. When that proves to be a hope without hope, the hammer comes down. But I really do appreciate your feedback and will forward your sentiments to the Leaders' discussions.
> 
> Naryanjot Kaur


 
Hi,

Sikhi is not that cheap as most of you think.  It is one in a Million who ponders over His Word - KOTON MAE AIK.  This is one in a thousand in the Middle East.  So, do not jump over conclusions and stop people putting up their views.  Let people shout but there are very very few who appreciate the Gospel Truth.  Now, your moderators even do not know why His Word = Bani is called Gospel never mind understanding His Word?  Such people are spiritually blind and they jump and shout at others.  Man of SURTI never shout or stop listening to others.  I can tell you things which Books can't and my interpretation of MITTI MUSSALLMAN KI is a rare interpretation.  

Have you come across a Mussallman?

Let us see what your answer is?


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 2, 2009)

nijjharjatt ji

You are repeating the same things you have said in other threads.  My answer remains as before. Bani does not equal Gospel. You both misquote Gur Teg Bahadur, and you also misinterpret it. Today the word is "Muslim" not Musssalman, and I come across one every day, more than one, in fact. Etc.

*The thread is closed because it is not going anywhere but in circles. Narayanjot Kaur*


----------

